# Radio Interview: NJ Support for DFW...



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

FYI

Airing this Sunday, May 25, 7:00am, on Chris DeBello's "ISSUES & IDEAS" will be Chris and me discussing support of DFW by NJ residents, increasing bear incidents, the need for bear populatin control, and the recent survey by Responsive Management showing New Jerseyan's overwhelmingly support fishing, hunting and outdoor recreation.

Also, Assemblywoman Alison McHose will be on the air with Chris at 8:30am the same day.

The interview will be on the following stations:
WNNJ-FM/AM, WSUS-FM, WHCY-FM
Learn more at: http://www.chrisdebello.com/
Ant
Chair
NJOA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Please move to the lounge.


----------

